# 350Z Fabrics and Finishes



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get that dark gray weave-textured material (or something close) used on the 2007 350Z center console and doors?
What about that rubber-like paint on the door armrests?
Couldn't find in the 350Z forums, so I thought a new thread with this title was in order.


----------

